# Are these good choices for new desktop?



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm looking for some feedback. I'm looking to replace a 6 year old desktop and as you can tell, I like to keep things probably too long. In any event, my budget for the desktop only is about $1000 and this one is running about $900. I'm looking for some feedback on what might not be a good choice.

Dell XPS 420 with:

Intel Core 2 Quad processor Q6600 with 4 processing cores, 1066MHz fronside bus, 8 MB L2 cache and 2.66 GHz processor speed

3 GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz

ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT with 256MB video card

500 GB Serial ATA hard drive (7200 rpm), 15MB cache

1 Firewire and 10 USB 2.0 ports

10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet

Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive (16x8x16 DVD+RW; 16x6x16 DVD-RW; 48x4x48 CD-RW)

19-in-1 media reader

Vista Home Premium Edition with SP1

Available expansion slots once done: 3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x8

And, here's the monitor, a LG W2252TQ (22") http://us.lge.com/products/model/de...itors_full line of lcd monitors_W2252TQ.jhtml


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

IMHO I think its a good buy. Only item I would question is memory, but that can be easily upgraded at a later time. The video card is a generation old, but still very good.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks good but you may want to look at the Core 2 Duo's vs. the Core 2 Quad unless you really think you need it. 

You would be able to get a little faster processor for the same money.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Not a bad price. What do you plan on doing with the machine? If games, I would up the video card a bit.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1583511 said:


> Looks good but you may want to look at the Core 2 Duo's vs. the Core 2 Quad unless you really think you need it.
> 
> You would be able to get a little faster processor for the same money.


Thanks. I'm kind of a neopyhte on the new Intel processors. Looks like I can get the Core 2 Quad I listed, or a Core 2 Duo Processor E8400 (6 MB L2 Cache) at 3.0 GHz, 1333 FSB for the same price. What is the real world difference between the two and which is better?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Not a bad price. What do you plan on doing with the machine? If games, I would up the video card a bit.


I do not anticipate serious gaming. More standard work with lots of photo work and streaming to/from PC. In the end, looking for a new system reasonable priced that will take me another few years out. My current system is just so slow these days.

Is Vista Ultimate worth the extra money?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of a neopyhte on the new Intel processors. Looks like I can get the Core 2 Quad I listed, or a Core 2 Duo Processor E8400 (6 MB L2 Cache) at 3.0 GHz, 1333 FSB for the same price. What is the real world difference between the two and which is better?


Not really sure the difference. I just know a few people told me about a month ago when I was building a PC to go with a Core 2 Duo because I could get a faster processor for the same price and said I would not use or need the Core 2 Quad.

I did go with the E8400 thanks to LarryFlowers recommendation and it has been great.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Is Vista Ultimate worth the extra money?


I have Ultimate and Vista Home Premium. I like both a lot. Ultimate has a few more features (nothing that I really use except it does come with Texas Hold'em  ). But I am running the 64-bit version and can tell a difference in speed of the OS.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of a neopyhte on the new Intel processors. Looks like I can get the Core 2 Quad I listed, or a Core 2 Duo Processor E8400 (6 MB L2 Cache) at 3.0 GHz, 1333 FSB for the same price. What is the real world difference between the two and which is better?


The Quad would be faster, but only with applications written to utilize the 4 cores. While the speed per core is higher on the two core processor its actually lower overall as its 2 and not 4.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hansen said:


> Is Vista Ultimate worth the extra money?


Well, it really depends on whether or not you want or will ever need the features of Vista Business and Vista Ultimate Extras.

You can always purchase a full OEM version of Vista Ultimate at a later date for about $200 if you really want to have everything.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Here are the difference's......http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/choose.mspx


----------



## minamelos (Sep 30, 2003)

This doesn't sound like a great deal to me. IMHO the Dell XPS series aren't all that great. I've had some bad experience with them. I would check out slickdeals.net and see what other systems are going for. They post Dell Desktop and Laptop deals regularly.

Looks like the same basic specs for $413 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/12308

Here's the 22" monitor for $200 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/12408

Good deal hunting!



Hansen said:


> I'm looking for some feedback. I'm looking to replace a 6 year old desktop and as you can tell, I like to keep things probably too long. In any event, my budget for the desktop only is about $1000 and this one is running about $900. I'm looking for some feedback on what might not be a good choice.
> 
> Dell XPS 420 with:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If looking at Quads, the Kentsfield Q6600 is 2.40Ghz, not 2.66 Ghz, that would be the Q6700. Those two have been since replaced by the Yorkfield processors. The new Q9450 also has a clock speed of 2.66 Ghz, but has a larger L2 cache, faster FSB and runs a little cooler. The Q9450 is the direct replacement for the Q6700, so price should be about the same.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

minamelos said:


> This doesn't sound like a great deal to me. IMHO the Dell XPS series aren't all that great. I've had some bad experience with them. I would check out slickdeals.net and see what other systems are going for. They post Dell Desktop and Laptop deals regularly.
> 
> Looks like the same basic specs for $413 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/12308
> 
> ...


That machine does not have an upgraded graphics card, upgraded version of windows, or monitor. Those items alone are probably worth 400-600 more. So 900 for the package isn't so bad.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Let me clarify that the monitor is not. included in the $900. It is about $260 for the monitor.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Is Vista Utimate worth it for an additional $99?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Just remember you need a 64 bit version of OS to see all 4 gig of ram or more if you ever upgrade the memory.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

As Kevin noted, the 32 bit operating systems handle a maximum of 3 GB of memory. You'd need the 64 bit version of the OS in order to be able to use more than 3 gigs.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Is Vista Utimate worth it for an additional $99?


Unless your a power user that needs the business elements, no home premium is just fine.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

minamelos said:


> Looks like the same basic specs for $413 http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/12308


I agree with the advice to check out slickdeals first, but that $413 deal has been dead for a while. That was a really hot deal, but the "typical" price for that config over the last few months has been sub-$700. So if it drops that low again and you're itching to buy it, know that it's a really good price. 

Hansen - Looks like a pretty good choice to me.

I wouldn't bother with the video upgrade to the 2600XT. On Dell's site, it looks like they charge you $100 for the upgrade (from a 2400 Pro). There are several 2600XT's on Newegg for <$60. I'd suggest you stick with the base card initially. If you find that it's just not working well for you, you can get a much cheaper upgrade elsewhere (as long as you're comfortable swapping the card out yourself).

Edit: Actually, if you want to purchase a video card from Dell. go with the HD3650. It has 256MB of video RAM compared to 128MB for the 2400.

You should also look at the Dell outlet. Looks like the same system as above, except a 320GB HD instead of 500GB for $859:
http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...emId=ZREGG96A&~lt=popup&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22

For $1029, you can get a blu-ray drive too: http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...emId=FXBVRG1A&~lt=popup&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22

Might want to double check the configs. These may not have the built-in card reader.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If you don't mind scratch/dent/refurb, check out the Dell outlet. Some great deals to be found.

I bought a Dimesion 3100 2-3 years ago, only issue with it is a small dent on the bottom back of the case. When sitting on the floor you don't even know it, so who cares. Anyway, I use that box for "media center" and distributed computing. It's under 100% load 24/7, not a single issue.

Here's one similar to what you have spec'ed for 609
http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...emId=F5DF156A&~lt=popup&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22
Stock moves quickly, so here's the info for when its gone.



> XPS 420 Mini-Tower: Intel Core 2 Q6600 Quad-Core (8MB L2 cache,2.4GHz,1066FSB)
> Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium
> 
> System Price : $609.00
> ...


----------

